# επί δικαίους και αδίκους



## nickel (Aug 27, 2008)

Με τη βροχή (να 'ταν μόνο βροχή) που προβλέπεται να πέσει πάνω στα κεφάλια μας, η φράση αυτή θα φορεθεί πολύ στη νέα σεζόν. Επειδή λοιπόν άκουσα στο Μέγκα ότι θα βρέξει *«επί δικαίων και αδίκων» και επειδή στο διαδίκτυο οι γενικές πτώσεις είναι τριπλάσιες από τις αιτιατικές, σπεύδω να ανοίξω τον Ματθαίο (5:45):

*...ότι τον ήλιον αυτού ανατέλλει επί πονηρούς και αγαθούς και βρέχει επί δικαίους και αδίκους.* 

Ο Νατσούλης (_Λέξεις και φράσεις παροιμιώδεις_) κάπου θα έβαλε κι αυτός το χεράκι του. Λήμμα: Βρέχει επί δικαίων και αδίκων. Τη φράση αυτή τη συναντάμε στα Ευαγγέλια του Ματθαίου, Λουκά και στις Πράξεις και θέλει να πει ότι, όταν ο Θεός ρίχνει τη βροχή, τη ρίχνει για όλο τον κόσμο και για τους δίκαιους και για τους άδικους.

Θέμα μετεωρολογικής ισότητας ήταν τελικά; Υπάρχει στον Λουκά και στις Πράξεις; Πάλι με απορίες έμεινα.


----------



## agezerlis (Aug 27, 2008)

Μου θυμίζεις το ποιηματάκι που αποδίδεται στον Charles, Baron Bowen (1835-94):

The rain it raineth on the just
And also on the unjust fella: 
But chiefly on the just, because
The unjust steals the just's umbrella.


----------



## sarant (Aug 27, 2008)

Υπάρχει ένα "ανάστασιν μέλλειν έσεσθαι δικαίων τε και αδίκων" στις Πράξεις.

Αλλά μάλλον είναι η κρυφή γοητεία της γενικής (ελλείψει δοτικής).


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2008)

sarant said:


> Αλλά μάλλον είναι η κρυφή γοητεία της γενικής (ελλείψει δοτικής).


Ίσως. Όπως λέμε «επί Λουδοβίκων».


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 28, 2008)

*ΘΑΝΑΤΟΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΕΣ

Εμπρός όλοι μαζί, αδέρφια, στον αγώνα!
*


----------



## efi (Aug 29, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> *ΘΑΝΑΤΟΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΕΣ*




*Και το αίμα αυτών εφ' ημάς και επί τα τέκνα ημών!!!*

(Επί τέλους


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 29, 2008)

Παιδιά, συγγνώμη, αλλά επειδή είχα μόλις διαβάσει το άλλο ποστ για τα παιδιά που μένουν έξω από τις ανώτατες σχολές με 18άρια, στην αρχή νόμισα ότι εννοούσατε "Θάνατος στις γενικές εξετάσεις".


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2008)

nickel said:


> Με τη βροχή (να 'ταν μόνο βροχή) που προβλέπεται να πέσει πάνω στα κεφάλια μας, η φράση αυτή θα φορεθεί πολύ στη νέα σεζόν. Επειδή λοιπόν άκουσα στο Μέγκα ότι θα βρέξει *«επί δικαίων και αδίκων» και επειδή στο διαδίκτυο οι γενικές πτώσεις είναι τριπλάσιες από τις αιτιατικές, σπεύδω να ανοίξω τον Ματθαίο (5:45):
> 
> *...ότι τον ήλιον αυτού ανατέλλει επί πονηρούς και αγαθούς και βρέχει επί δικαίους και αδίκους.*
> 
> Ο Νατσούλης (_Λέξεις και φράσεις παροιμιώδεις_) κάπου θα έβαλε κι αυτός το χεράκι του. Λήμμα: Βρέχει επί δικαίων και αδίκων.


 


nickel said:


> Το «εν χορδαίς και οργάνω» το γράφουν μόνο αυτοί που θέλουν να βγάζουν τα κιτάπια, να φυσούν τη σκόνη και να ανασύρουν φράσεις από το παρελθόν, λέγοντας με ύφος δασκαλίστικο και κουνώντας το δάχτυλο: «Το σωστό είναι “πού την κεφαλήν κλίνη”, όχι “πού την κεφαλήν κλίναι”. “Δεν έχω πού την κεφαλήν κλίνω” πρέπει να λέμε».
> 
> Ο πολύς κόσμος λέει (και εδώ δεν είναι καν γραμματικό ή συντακτικό λάθος, απλώς διαφορετικό) «εν χορδαίς και οργάνοις». Πέρασαν πολλά χρόνια από τον ψαλμό. Οπότε πάω με το ρεύμα.


 
Αποφασίστε...


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2008)

Στη μια περίπτωση υπάρχει συντακτικό λάθος και στην άλλη δεν υπάρχει. Οπότε το ερώτημα είναι αν θα δεχτούμε το «επί δικαίων και αδίκων» που _και_ διαφορετικό είναι _και_ λάθος. Θα μου πεις ότι σήμερα, αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε «επί», πάντα γενική θα του βάλουμε μετά. Θα σου πω «ναι, αλλά ποτέ με αυτή τη σημασία». Θα μου πεις «κι αυτά που λες για το "πού την κεφαλήν κλίναι"»; Θα σου πω: «Για να μη μακρηγορούμε: σε κείμενο που θα σου στείλουν με το "βρέχει επί δικαίων και αδίκων", τι θα έκανες εσύ;».


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2008)

Θα το διόρθωνα σε «βρέχει επί δικαίους και αδίκους», αν ήταν απαραίτητο να παραμείνει η συγκεκριμένη φράση, ή θα έβαζα «αδιακρίτως» αν με έπαιρνε. :)


----------



## anef (Sep 9, 2008)

nickel said:


> Θα μου πεις ότι σήμερα, αν χρησιμοποιήσουμε «επί», πάντα γενική θα του βάλουμε μετά.



Πάντως το Liddell-Scott έχει άπειρα παραδείγματα με επί και γενική και στα αρχαία: επί τόπου, επ' ώμων, επί γης κλπ. Γιατί η σύνταξη με γενική είναι εξ ορισμού λάθος; Εκτός αν κατάλαβα λάθος τη συλλογιστική.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 9, 2008)

Δεν είναι εξ ορισμού λάθος η σύνταξη με γενική. Απ' ό,τι έχω καταλάβει εγώ, το "επί" θέλει αιτιατική όταν σημαίνει "κίνηση προς κάτι" ή "επίθεση". Σωστά;


----------



## anef (Sep 9, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν είναι εξ ορισμού λάθος η σύνταξη με γενική. Απ' ό,τι έχω καταλάβει εγώ, το "επί" θέλει αιτιατική όταν σημαίνει "κίνηση προς κάτι" ή "επίθεση". Σωστά;



Κατάλαβα. Ωστόσο, το Liddell-Scott έχει παραδείγματα με επί και γενική και στην κίνηση: επ' οίκου αναχωρείν, πλείν επί Χίου κά. 

Σημασία ίσως έχει πώς συντασσόταν το _επί _την εποχή που δημιουργήθηκε η συγκεκριμένη έκφραση. Αλλά και πάλι, για μένα τουλάχιστον, αν σήμερα αυτό άλλαξε σε σύνταξη με γενική και όλοι το χρησιμοποιούν έτσι, δεν βλέπω γιατί θα πρέπει να το γυρίσουμε στην αιτιατική. Όλα αλλάζουν στη γλώσσα, το ίδιο και η σύνταξη.


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2008)

Το «επί» στα αρχαία συντάσσεται και με γενική και με δοτική και με αιτιατική. Και μια από τις χρήσεις του «επί» με αιτιατική είναι η σημασία και του «προς» και του «εναντίον». Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι σήμερα, αν κάπου χρησιμοποιήσουμε το «επί» σε μη καθιερωμένη φράση, του βάζουμε γενική πτώση μετά. Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ περίπτωση που θα του βάζαμε αιτιατική. Οπότε είναι ένα αναμενόμενο λάθος, επειδή οι άλλες λέξεις δεν είναι περίεργες και άγνωστες, να μη μένει η φράση στο σχήμα το παλιό, αλλά να προσαρμόζεται σε ένα καινούργιο «επί δικαίων και αδίκων».


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2009)

*«Επί ίσων όρων». Αυτό το διέπραξε ευειδής και αυστηροτάτη υπουργός κατά την παραλαβή του υπουργείου της. Αλλά αυτό θέλει δοτική, «επί ίσοις όροις». Οπότε κάνω μια μικρή συλλογή με τα διάφορα «επί» και ας διαλέγουν οι νέοι υπουργοί τη σωστή πτώση κάθε φορά —δοτική, αιτιατική, γενική— μέχρι να έρθει η τελική.

*Γενική*
άσκηση επί χάρτου
ατάκα κι επί τόπου
δρόμος επί ανωμάλου εδάφους
επ’ εσχάτων
επ’ ώμου
επί Γης ειρήνη
επί ξύλου κρεμάμενος
επί ξυρού ακμής
επί παντός (του) επιστητού 
επί ποδός
επί σκηνής
επί της αρχής
επί της ουσίας
επί τόπου
επί τόπου στροφή
επί του παρόντος
επί του πιεστηρίου
επί του πρακτέου
επί του προκειμένου
επί Τουρκοκρατίας
επί των επάλξεων
επί των ημερών τού…
εφ’ ενός ζυγού
εφ’ όλης της ύλης
εφ’ όρου ζωής
θέτω επί τάπητος
κυρία επί των τιμών
ο επί των Εξωτερικών υπουργός
πατώ επί πτωμάτων
χόκεϊ επί πάγου

*Δοτική*
άλμα επί κοντώ
διατριβή επί διδακτορία / επί υφηγεσία
επ’ αμοιβή
επ’ αυτοφώρω
επ’ ευκαιρία / επί τη ευκαιρία
επ’ ονόματι κάποιου
επ’ ουδενί (λόγω)
επ’ ωφελεία
επί εσχάτη προδοσία
επί θύραις
επί ίσοις όροις
επί λέξει
επί παραγγελία
επί παραδείγματι
επί πιστώσει
επί πληρωμή
επί ποινή (π.χ. θανάτου)
επί τη βάσει
επί τοις εκατό
επί χρήμασι
πρέσβης επί τιμή
φοιτητής επί πτυχίω

*Αιτιατική*
επ’ αόριστον
επ’ άπειρον
επί δικαίους και αδίκους
επί μακρόν
επί πολύ
επί σειράν ετών, επί σειρά ετών
επί σκοπόν
επί τα βελτίω
επί τα ίχνη
επί τα χείρω
επί το έργον
κλίνατε επ’ αριστερά (το «επί δεξιά» καταργείται)
ως επί το πλείστον


Bonus slip (στα τρία σλιπ, το ένα είναι δώρο):

Στο κατά Ιωάννην (20:25) έχει «εις τον τύπον των ήλων», αλλά, σύμφωνα με τον ΛΝΕΓ, υπάρχει και «επί τον τύπον των ήλων». Σύμφωνα με το διαδίκτυο υπάρχει και «επί των τύπων των ήλων» (17.700 αλταβιστιές), ενώ τα άλλα δύο… οδοντόκρεμες:
επί τον τύπον των ήλων (798 α.)
εις τον τύπον των ήλων (354 α.)

(Και επειδή θα ρωτήσει κανείς «τι είναι αλταβιστιές;»: Είναι κάτι σαν τον τύπο των ήλων, δηλ. τα ευρήματα του altavista.com που παρέχονται εδώ ως τεκμηρίωση, ενίοτε πλέον αξιόπιστη από την τεκμηρίωση των ευρημάτων του Google.com.)

Και επειδή κουράστηκα με αυτά, ποιο παλικάρι θα ασχοληθεί με τα _επί τούτο_ / _επί τούτω_ / _επί τούτου_;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2009)

Έξοχα! :) Να προσθέσω στις δοτικές και το επί κέρδει.


----------



## pidyo (Jan 4, 2013)

nickel said:


> Και επειδή κουράστηκα με αυτά, ποιο παλικάρι θα ασχοληθεί με τα _επί τούτο_ / _επί τούτω_ / _επί τούτου_;


Έλα μου ντε. Απορίες έχω, χρόνο δεν έχω.


----------



## nickel (Jan 4, 2013)

Το ΠαπΛεξ έχει κάτι για όλους:

(με δοτ.) 1. σκοπός («ήλθε επί τούτῳ», «διατριβή επί διδακτορία», «ἐπὶ κακῷ ἀνθρώποις σίδηρος ἀνεύρηται»)· 

(νεοελλ.) (με γεν.) 2. σκοπός («επί τούτου», «επί καλού», «επί κακού»)·


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 4, 2013)

Ουφ! Πότε θα μείνουμε μόνο με αιτιατική να ξεμπερδεύουμε...


----------



## pidyo (Jan 4, 2013)

Εγώ επιμένω πως η αιτιατική είναι το «σωστό», τουλάχιστον αν κριτήριο θεωρείται η αρχαία σύνταξη. Άντε να δεχτώ και το επιτούτου, μια λέξη, που έχει μάλλον επικρατήσει (αν και τα παραδείγματα του ΠαπΛεξ δεν μου γεμίζουν το μάτι). Αλλά η μπαμπινιώτεια δοτική δεν μου κάθεται.


----------

